# Fresh Water Mussels or Clams



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Folks,
are there any freshwater mussels or clams that are used in the aquariums?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen clams on ebay, however they won't make the trip from the US, and apparently breed like rabbits, or snails.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have seen them iin the last couple of months... huge clams in betta bowls. I was told they prefer "cool" water but they seem way too big for the little bowls, usually with a decomposing sinking pellet beside them... I think they are filter feeders though so I doubt they do much good? I was also told that they "clean" the bettas water - which I doubt? I suspect they will produce just as much waste as they "clean" but if you have a deeper sand or gravel bed and a good filter on a larger system you're probably ok?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seen them at Richmond IPU a long while back, and recall seeing them 2-3 months ago at PJ's Pets in Richmond, they were a few dollar each at Pj's, dun recall at IPU


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

it's said they tend to die off unless specifically fed (with a dropper). there isn't typically enough for them in the water column. 
when they die, the shell can stay closed until well into putrefaction- potentially killing off the tank when it does open.
muscle juveniles, maybe clam too, spend a period of time as gill parasites, very uncool if you have, or are, a fish.
they can make a nice addition to an invert set-up.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Scary, Ursus!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the parasitic nature of them.

Another idea saved from a potential disaster.


----------

